

Surviving a bad RNG - e1ven
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2012/03/surviving-bad-rng.html

======
aidanf
Here's another interesting case-study in exploiting a bad RNG. It's from 1999
and shows how the authors were able to exploit the weak RNG at planetpoker.com
to predict the sequences output by their card-shuffling algorithm.

[http://www.cigital.com/papers/download/developer_gambling.ph...](http://www.cigital.com/papers/download/developer_gambling.php)

~~~
tptacek
Note that this is a case of someone breaking a system that didn't even use a
cryptographic random number generator.

------
jakejake
Sometimes I feel like I have a decent understanding of cryptology. And then I
read an article like this and realize that I know practically nothing.

------
calinet6
"Anyone attempting to generate random numbers by deterministic means is, of
course, living in a state of sin." \- John von Neumann

------
Craiggybear
Simply hook up your RND to the logic circuits of a Bambleweeny sub-meson
brain, give it a fresh cup of _really_ strong tea and plug it in!

